
Anonymous social network Experience Project freezes due to american government - desbest
http://www.experienceproject.com/until-we-meet-again
======
desbest
I received this email from Experience Project (EP) after emailing them.

====================

Hi,

Thank you for your email. We truly appreciate your idea and that you want to
help keep the site up for users.

Please know that we have looked into every option when making our decision to
close the site. This was a very difficult decision on our part that we
struggled with for months.

The bottom line is that the privacy of our users is our top priority, and as
online anonymity is being challenged more and more by government agencies, we
simply no longer have the resources to effectively handle a slew of incoming
information requests, subpoenas, and search warrants.

While we support proper law enforcement efforts, the potential for abuse is
constantly growing as scores of new laws require compliance with intricate and
sometimes contradictory privacy regulations for each country, territory, and
state.

With Appreciation,

EP Support Team www.experienceproject.com

====================

How am I supposed to make a website with a private message function where
users are anonymous, if the american government can demand to revoke all users
anonymity? It happened with Lavabit, now with Experience Project. American
government wanted info on edsnowden@lavabit.com (which Lavabit was happy to
give) then decided they wanted information on ALL users, and the same thing
must be happening to EP. Any website based or hosted in america with private
messaging and supposed anonymity is at risk.

